# Motorized Decoy



## Jeff (Mar 1, 2010)

I have looked at many adds for decoys. What is the best? The places I hunt are mostly small fields surrounded by heavily wooded areas.


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey jeff I use the homemade one from varmint als webpage it works pretty cheap!


----------



## TBROutdoors (Feb 24, 2010)

We never leave home without the MOJO Critter... Light, easy on batteries and most importantly, it works on all predators in all types of terrain.
It retails for about $40.00 at coyote calls, predator calls, game call, hunting calls, foxpro fx3, decoys, lightforce

You can look it up at MOJO Outdoors™ Hunting Products: MOJO Critter HW5121

Feel the Rush,

Richie
TBR Outdoors


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

Jeff - I use a turkey feather tied to a stick. This gets their attention and the price is right.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

I found a cat toy package at walmart for $2. Gonna plastic tie it to a stick and scent it uo ans use a string to make it move. Just a little project. I also have a Quiver Critter that I enjoy using.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 1, 2010)

mjllag said:


> Jeff - I use a turkey feather tied to a stick. This gets their attention and the price is right.


Does this really work, or is this a "mess with the newby" trick?


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Does this really work, or is this a "mess with the newby" trick?


No really, it works. With just a little wind it works all day long. The other plus is it shows wind direction and speed for the long shots.

Chris C.


----------



## Nighthunter (Feb 25, 2010)

Google Image Result for [URL=http://www.coyotehuntingstore.com/DisplayPic.aspx]http://www.coyotehuntingstore.com/DisplayPic.aspx?TID=71804[/URL]

I hooked this up to my homemade wireless e-caller. It's pretty sweet!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 25, 2010)

MOJO offers the best choices for me.


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

Jeff,
I would not intentionally give bad advice. An older hunter who has taght me quite a bit showed me the turkey feather decoy 20 years ago. It does work.


----------



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

*MOJO CRITTER.... nothing more to say....*

*Mike*


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Does this really work, or is this a "mess with the newby" trick?


Not a trick Jeff. Try the turkey feather and see if a nearby coyote won't lock in on it. Now if that won't work for you, try tethering a three toed ridge runner close to your call. (OK, that was a trick!)


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

i made the weasel ball decoy and the only thing i didn't like was the amount of noise the motor produced.really though anything that causes movement can be used.i do like and use the mojo critter.i have been eyeballing a pred enticer though.


----------



## Rile (Mar 9, 2010)

The feather works but it especially draws in cats. The cats key in on movement more so than sound. Or so i am told. I'm going to try the weasel ball or whatever it's called.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

rile if you have a cracker barrell close they have them there. a friend of mine built one with a piece of 2x6 a dowel rod a spring and the ball.i bulit mine on a metal rod.like his idea better as it is easier to use in fozen ground.in his pack he carries different length dowel rods.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have found that the stop and start action of my MOJO makes them more curious. One of these days I may invest in a foxpro as I can control it from my remote.


----------



## predator_hunter (Feb 7, 2010)

I use a motorized cat toy i found at petsmart it was alerdy brown and it came with a remote to turn it on and off.It alerdy had the stick and feather with it it flicks the feathers around.I used a rabbit pelt to place over the base and this thing is awesome.It was like it was made to hunt predators.It only cost me about 20 bucks.Great Deal


----------



## Rile (Mar 9, 2010)

I never thought of Cracker Barrel. I have one about 35 miles from my house. Next time i am over there I will check.


----------

